# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Tornado - Date Format for MS SQL

## paul mancuso

Frank,

We're having difficulty figuring out how to format Dates using MS SQL. The errors occur during an 'Add or Update Record operation.

Here are the errors:

System.Data.OleDb.OleDbException: The name '#' is not permitted in this context. Only constants, expressions, or variables allowed here. Column names are not permitted. at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbDataReader.NextResults(IMul  tipleResults imultipleResults, OleDbConnection connection, OleDbCommand command) at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbCommand.ExecuteReaderIntern  al(CommandBehavior behavior, String method) at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbCommand.ExecuteNonQuery() at Tornado.Edit.Action_Edit_Execute_SQL(String sql, String which, Int32 recs)


(313 : 7) Error 
Edit SQL = INSERT INTO mpoProject (mpoPin,mpoName,CreatedDate,OnStateSystem,WorkType  ,County,mpoAgency) VALUES ('000611','Kingston/Ulster',#'1/22/04'#,'[[21]]','Bridge','Albany','City' 

I have tried using: 
.dbSQLDateFormat = "[M/d/yy H:mm:ss]" with no success.  It appears that the # character is causing MS SQL to choke.
Any suggestions?

----------


## Mark

Paul,
Be sure to set .dbDBType="SQL".

----------


## paul mancuso

That was it... Thanks...

----------


## Frank

In general, you should not be struggling with the date and other formats as ASP-db and Tornado will do the job for you. That is why the ASP-db code is fairly portable.


Frank

----------

